# LEAK 4.0.5 Ice Cream Sandwich



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

It's 4.0.5, it's an ice cream sandwich, and it's leaking


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

deltaechoe said:


> It's 4.0.5, it's an ice cream sandwich, and it's leaking


I MUST HAZZZ!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

omg, that must have at least 4 new files in the ice cream!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Om nom nom nom


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

yummy!


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Does this come with unlocked panloaders?


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Is it overcaked?


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Is it underbaked?


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## TheAverageTurtle (Mar 24, 2012)

*sees what the guy did there* ;-)

Sent from my NookTablet using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Couldn't resist!


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## liquid0624 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nom noms ! Lulz


----------

